# montadito de melva



## artesgrafica

podria decirme alguien como se traduce montadito de melva en alemán. gracias a todos.


----------



## aquamarine21

Melva sería "Makrelenthunfisch" o "Fregattenmakrele". Para el montadito no hay equivalente, se puede describir como "eine kleine Brotschnitte/Toastscheibe mit Makrelenthunfisch (belegt)". 
Saludos


----------



## artesgrafica

muchas gracias aquamarine ya consegui traducirlo.


----------



## Alemanita

artesgrafica said:


> muchas gracias aquamarine ya consegui traducirlo.


Ya que conseguiste traducirlo, opino que sería muy amable de tu parte comunicarnos cómo lo traduciste, ya que este foro ha intentado ayudarte ...


----------



## jordi picarol

Alemanita de traducir resulta TRADUJISTE
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Alemanita

Ah, cierto, es verdad: tradujiste.

Esperemos que conteste artesgrafica alias artesgraphic.


----------



## artesgrafica

busque en el diccionario en aleman y lo traduje a mi forma, gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------

